

Android Finally Beats iPhone in U.S. Sales: Variety Wins  - phreanix
http://www.fastcompany.com/1643889/android-finally-beats-iphone-in-us-sales-variety-wins

======
slantyyz
Is it variety that wins, or is it wider availability that wins?

iPhone: 1 network, arguably the worst network Android: All networks including
the worst network

